

The future of clouds - “Cheap and cheerful” or “Big Iron”? - EwanToo
http://ewan.to/post/902336260/the-future-of-coulds-cheap-and-cheerful-or-big-iron

======
EwanToo
I think most of the people on Hacker News would come down on the cheap and
cheerful side, are there many mainframe users here? :)

